# Jerry Poteet Jeet Kune Do Seminar in Sacramento CA



## Octavio Quintero (Sep 12, 2004)

Jerry Poteet will be conducting a JKD seminar November 6 & 7.  Learn simplicity, economy of motion, glove drills, energy drills plus more.  You can contact me through email o.quintero@juno.com.

Thanks for your time.
Northern CA Representative: Octavio Quintero

www.oqjkd.com
www.jerrypoteet.com


----------



## markulous (Sep 14, 2004)

My Sifu and I plan to go to that.  We live about 45 minutes south of there in Lodi.  I am pretty excited.


----------



## Octavio Quintero (Sep 20, 2004)

Great!  Look forward to meeting you both.

Octavio


----------



## KyleShort (Sep 28, 2004)

Is this going to take place in Sacramento, or in Yuba City?  I am located in Sacto.


----------



## Han-Mi (Sep 28, 2004)

It is in Yuba City. I think it says sac for a more recognised city name. And I should be there, can't wait.


----------



## Octavio Quintero (Oct 2, 2004)

The Seminar will take place in Yuba City.  That's only about 35 miles north of Sacramento.  

It will be about 4 hrs Saturday (Nov 6) and 4 hrs Sunday (Nov 7)

Cost per Person- $100

To sign up, please contact me at 1-530-751-2641.

Octavio


----------

